# Don't think I can write



## what2write (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everyone, I really hope you can help me. I am not a writer but I came across something that I think may be a good idea but I don't know what to do with it. You see, my father passed away in February of 07. We found tapes in his house that he dictated about his life, particulary WWII. He goes into detail about battles he was in on a Navy distroyer. What makes this story more interesting is that he was hero and no one knew. He told our pastor about what he did but swore him to secrecy until Dad died. This all came out at the funeral. Dad was responsible for saving many lives but in the process a few died at his hand. It could not be helped. It was 200 live and 13 die or they all die. He could never forget the ones that didn't make it so he carried the secret all his life. Oh it gets better! The battle that he carried with him all his life, the date of that battle coincided with his death this year. There is so much more that I don't have room to go into here but my question is, do you think this could be a good book and what  kind? Should it just be about his war experience or his life? Or maybe should I tell it from my perspective and maybe start at the funeral when all this stuff first came out? I came upon this forum accidently and I thought why not run this by all of you considering I have no idea what I am doing. I hope you don't mind me intruding but I really would love to hear your advice. Thank you so much.


----------



## Shinn (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello what2write.

I was maybe thinking you could write about the funeral when it was revealed, then move to what the war was like from his perspective. I hope this helps.

~ Shinn


----------



## Nickie (Oct 26, 2007)

First of all, welcome to the forum! 
If I were in your shoes, I'd tell the story as I heard it. It makes reading about it all the better. Another approach could be to pretend being your father and write the story from his point of view - but that is more difficult, as you can't really know everything he felt and thought. You'd have to use your imagination there. Anyway, it could turn into an interesting book ... before you know it, someone might buy the rights to film it!


Nickie


----------



## what2write (Oct 26, 2007)

*how?*

How do I go about getting this thing written if I don't know how to start? You are all writers. If you had a GREAT STORY and did not know how to write, would you muddle through, take classes, or ... or ... what? This is too big for me. What would you do if you never wrote anything in your life?


----------



## Truth-Teller (Oct 26, 2007)

First start reading.

Second start writing.

3rd: write better than Stephen Crane. Only than should you begin your story.


----------



## Foxee (Oct 26, 2007)

what2write said:


> How do I go about getting this thing written if I don't know how to start? You are all writers. If you had a GREAT STORY and did not know how to write, would you muddle through, take classes, or ... or ... what? This is too big for me. What would you do if you never wrote anything in your life?


Do you actually want to attempt to write it? Or are you really looking for someone to write the book and you organize and research?


----------



## what2write (Oct 26, 2007)

*I would love to write it*

but who am I kidding. You can't become a writer just because you have a good story. I have no clue how to begin to write.  The book is in my head. The people are in my blood. But how do I get them on paper?


----------



## Erik Buchanan (Oct 26, 2007)

Two choices:

1. Write it yourself.  SIt down, put the words on paper, continue until it is done.

2. Collaborate with someone else to write it for you.  This will probably cost money.


----------



## Hawke (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, what2write. Good to meet you.

All good advice from the members. I won't add.


----------



## wheelz1138 (Oct 27, 2007)

You seem scared to write. I could be wrong, I have been in the past, but I think because it is such a meaningful and important family story, you're afraid you'll  ruin it if you write. Don't expect perfection. It rarely, if ever comes to anyone who writes even a single word. Just sit down and relax and start writing how you feel, and the facts of what you want to say. you might find it works well. After you've done that, then worry about being a "good" writer.

Sorry if this advice is unwanted, or seems lame. I just wanted to add my 2 cents into the mix.

Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## what2write (Oct 30, 2007)

*THANK YOU, EVERYONE!*

I have taken your advice and began to write my story, well, actually my fathers story. I have started it with me at the funeral listening to the slow unfolding of my fathers torment. I interject my thoughts and feeling as the preacher moves along. I spice it up with me having a hang over (which is also true) and move on to the finding of the tapes. That is where I stopped but my idea is to now start writing from my fathers perspective as I listen to the tapes. Not sure of the ending yet. Well I guess I do know how it ends but I mean from a literary stand point. Anyway, I just wanted to thank you all. I really feel pumped about this. If I have questions, what forum should I post them on, I know this is just for introductions. They so much. Signed, she who may be a writer afterall!


----------



## Mr Sci Fi (Oct 30, 2007)

Good luck, it sounds very interesting and I agree that it is a story that deserves to be told.


----------

